# Crazy GK3/Variax/Sustainiac Custom Video



## Trespass (Feb 16, 2009)

Anyone know who this guy is, or where we can get more info on the build? This is exactly what I've been looking for in a guitar for a while now (except in 8 strings).

Edit:

Through 5-6 pages of comments, finally found his site: http://www.exit45.com/VaxV













A. Variax Selector Knob

B. Mag Pups Volume & Tone

C. Variax Volume

D. Variax Tone

E. 5-way Pickup Selector

F. Vax/ Mag Pups Selector

G. Sustainiac Harmonic/Mix/Normal

H. Variax Pwr On/Off

I. Sustainiac enabler

J. Cordless Pwr On/Off

K. Sustainiac Pwr On/Off






Brass Earvana Nut and custom inlaid rose over birds eye maple!


----------



## darren (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice. Makes me want a Parker Adrian Belew signature model.


----------



## Trespass (Feb 16, 2009)

darren said:


> Nice. Makes me want a Parker Adrian Belew signature model.



That's what I thought, but it will have a more traditional, less focused tone. Black limba 

This inspires me to realize that my dream guitar can be done, and done tastefully (knobs and knobs over a PRS sort of look).


----------



## yingmin (Feb 17, 2009)

Graphtech has a link on their site to a page where a guy made basically this exact same instrument, only it was a PRS Santana copy with a Floyd. I kind of want the Belew, but I'm not sure even I would use all that stuff, and I'm normally all about having every ridiculous option possible.

Guitarist Jeff Miller - Guitar Mods



Trespass said:


> (except in 8 strings).


That's going to be the hard part. I don't know about the Sustainiac and Variax, but getting a synth setup with more than six strings is definitely problematic, unless you wanted to split it into two different synth outputs, like 4+4 or 6+2. I'd actually be somewhat surprised if they made Sustainiac systems for more than 6 strings, although I don't really understand the inner workings of Variax well enough to know if it would be possible.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 17, 2009)

Thats.....actually quite awesome 

I can take or leave the Variax but I do love the sustainer.


----------



## Trespass (Feb 18, 2009)

The acoustic tone on the variax are decent, and the sitar isn't bad. The ES175 sounded great

The acoustic tone on the variax are decent, and the sitar isn't bad. The ES175 sounded great


----------

